# Do you know this tune?



## Caesum (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello, I'm new here. I wasn't really sure where should I start this thread, but I thought this place would be the best. If it isn't though I'd be very grateful if someone could move it to more approciate place.

Anyway, I have an old Junghans carriage clock with musicbox and I'm trying to find out what tune does it play. Noone from my family knows it unfortunately. I've recorded it if you want to listen. Sorry for bad quality and some voices in the background:

http://www.mediafire.com/listen/9r8qjkn7u41zxf8/Głos-0001.mp3

So, does anyone recognize this tune?


----------

